# An IBS-C diet that works



## rabbit123

I wanted to post this information for those of you with IBS-C. When I thought nothing else would work and I had exhausted all options - it has given me hope of having a semi-normal life again it's never 100% with IBS - we all know that






I've been seeing a nutritionist for approx. 1 year, she's really helped me cut stuff out of my diet and introduce helpful items that have helped to alleviate my constant constipation and gas. Here's what she basically wants me to do everyday:- Eat 4 cups (yes, 4!) of vegetables everyday peas, beans (wax and green only), asparagus, parsnips and squash (any kind)- Eat high fiber items that don't contain wheat (wheat is really hard for IBS sufferers to digest - no matter if you have a celiac issue or not) like finn crisp crackers - made with rye and kavli crackers- Have low fat cheeses for a snack - like "la vache qui rit" and low fat mini baby bells - Have pro-biotic yogurt - again low in fat (this helps to balance the flora in the intestines and the gut)- Eat fish - salmon (or fatty fish) help to repair sore guts- Have quinoa and amaranth (grains that are naturally high in fiber)- Select products that have ingredients you recognize - When eating out for lunch, order dinner like meals - i.e., chicken, starch, veg - If you're eating fast food be basic - order a grilled chicken breast burger - take off the bun and chuck it, order a baked potato and a waterTry your best to eat 20-30g of fiber (these foods listed above) daily with at least 4-6 glasses of water in order to move it along. AND remember, canned veg is also ok., There are plenty of nutrients in there and fiber. Sometimes it's just easier to open a can at work and pick at them as a snack. Also, they are mushier and sometimes it's not about taste - just getting em' down!ALSO do not eat these foods:- No seeds, wheat, broccoli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts - Cut down on low fiber foods like potatoes and rice- Cut out - red meat, cow's milk, anything with artificial flavors (i.e., flavored chips), sulfites (wine), MSG (most take out)- Soy products (either will make your life great or hell) - remember gas and mucus is a sign of intolerance- Don't eat anything raw - not fruit or veg- Don't eat anything high fat - animal or not- No wheat bran - it's a disaster to digest- No fiber mixes available in the drugstore (particularly with chicory root - same story as bran)I've been following this diet and I can't believe the results. I've lost weight and the daily bloat and gas. I eliminate regularly (sometimes a couple times in a day!). This diet takes a couple of days to get into your system (maybe more if you went to BK or MickeyD's - total inflammation!) but it works. Remember, this isn't just a sufferer speaking to you - it's a year worth of $$$ spent on a dietician who specializes in IBS.


----------



## poor_kiwi

Whats wrong with raw fruit/veg? For me it's an absolute "must-eat", loads of fibre(soluble/unsoluble)+all the other goodness.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Just goes to show how much varies from person to person with IBS.Whatever one person finds is a must not eat will be exactly what another person finds they do need to eat.Raw fruits and veggies are a big problem for some IBSers, but others tolerate them just fine and do very well with them.K.


----------



## rabbit123

.


----------



## rabbit123

You're absolutely right. I guess this is a personal thing, but I thought I would post it incase it should help anyone else.


----------



## Kathleen M.

It really does help for people to post the diet that works for them. As long as people realize that there is a lot of individual variation and no one diet works for everyone.These posts give people a starting point to look at what sorts of things they can try to see if they can find something that will work for them.


----------



## poor_kiwi

I do agree completely, we all are different and tolerate food differently, was just wondering what's the main problem with raw fruit/veg for people who can't eat them?


----------



## Kathleen M.

I don't think there is a specific reaction other than some people find their IBS is worse when they eat raw fruits and veggies and better when they eat cooked veggies.Some raw fruits do contain sorbitol so can be really bad for those that are prone to gas volume problems or diarrhea. For those people canned or cooked apples, pears, peaches, plums and cherries would be the way to go.Even some constipated do not tolerate them because of the gas issues even if they tend to make the stool softer and easier to pass.K.


----------



## taylorkay

so this had a huge improvement on you? i think i might try this diet, because anything that a professional nutritionist would recommend wouldnt hurt to try. ill get back to you if i see any improvements.


----------



## Rainee

Yesterday I had a horrible flare up, painful gas, that always hurts in the lower right abdomen. IN fact I can be basically fine for a month then I have another painful gas and bloating flare up. I ate oatmeal/flax meal with soy milk and brown sugar for over a year, and now the flax gives me abdominal pain and the oatmeal flax meal cereal makes me sick to my stomach, plus the soy milk gives me gas now. I'm already milk intolerant yet I have a fl ounce of milk in my hot tea 4 times a day, and I LOVE cheese and ice cream so I eat it anyway when not having a flare up even if it gives me mild gas. But once I'm having a flare up everything bothers me! . I eat lite friend eggs with an English muffin for breakfast every day now. But I miss my soy milk with Honey Nut Cheerios I had occasionally. Rice Milk gives a real belly ache/gas, so what can I use instead for a milk like food? I just discovered my Nature Valley Nut bars give me horrible gas an hour after eating. They have peanuts, sunflower seeds, corn oil, corn flour and corn syrup in them.. Now I need another snack for in the morning... Walnuts are too expensive. I had imitation crab with margarine and green beans and carrots with margarine for lunch. I eat the imitation crab quite often in fact, It's cheap and filling, and makes a complete meal with a veggie. I admit I don't eat 4 cups of veggies a day! Usually about 2 IF I'm lucky! I eat canned fruit usually. Hoe about pineapple is that okay? I think not. Pineapple juice makes me feel nauseous! What about vitamin supplements? I take a Multivitamin, Citrical, acidophiles, D-3, Ester C, and Vit. E PLUS I have acid reflux and take 2 capsules for that everyday. Lorraine


----------



## leeballz

So quick question- i love bread and i feel like it's good on my stomach, but I m having issues with constipation lately... also I can't have too much fructose sugar, which is in a lot of bread. So what kind of bread should i eat? ... sourdough bread? from the sounds of it, wheat is hard on an IBS C-er.... Thanks!


----------



## Peggatha

Rainee said:


> Rice Milk gives a real belly ache/gas, so what can I use instead for a milk like food? Lorraine


Have you tried almond milk? I love unsweetened vanilla almond breeze, because it doesn't have sugar, which makes me gassy, and I am also milk and soy intolerant. The almond milk is rich, creamy, and has a nice subtle almond flavor.


----------



## Yarm

Sounds like my diet ( the first one mentionned) but I do eat fresh fruit. I also have a dietician. I cannot eat quinoa. It is binding and it constipates me.My problem is that I do eat 6-10 servings of fruit and veggies each day and I have to eat bran and whole wheat or I get constipated.I don't know why I seem to need twice as much fibre as the rest of the ibs world just to have one BM a day - a must!Does anyone else seem to need so much fibre?


----------



## Yukie

rabbit123 said:


> I wanted to post this information for those of you with IBS-C. When I thought nothing else would work and I had exhausted all options - it has given me hope of having a semi-normal life again it's never 100% with IBS - we all know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been seeing a nutritionist for approx. 1 year, she's really helped me cut stuff out of my diet and introduce helpful items that have helped to alleviate my constant constipation and gas. Here's what she basically wants me to do everyday:- Eat 4 cups (yes, 4!) of vegetables everyday peas, beans (wax and green only), asparagus, parsnips and squash (any kind)- Eat high fiber items that don't contain wheat (wheat is really hard for IBS sufferers to digest - no matter if you have a celiac issue or not) like finn crisp crackers - made with rye and kavli crackers- Have low fat cheeses for a snack - like "la vache qui rit" and low fat mini baby bells - Have pro-biotic yogurt - again low in fat (this helps to balance the flora in the intestines and the gut)- Eat fish - salmon (or fatty fish) help to repair sore guts- Have quinoa and amaranth (grains that are naturally high in fiber)- Select products that have ingredients you recognize - When eating out for lunch, order dinner like meals - i.e., chicken, starch, veg - If you're eating fast food be basic - order a grilled chicken breast burger - take off the bun and chuck it, order a baked potato and a waterTry your best to eat 20-30g of fiber (these foods listed above) daily with at least 4-6 glasses of water in order to move it along. AND remember, canned veg is also ok., There are plenty of nutrients in there and fiber. Sometimes it's just easier to open a can at work and pick at them as a snack. Also, they are mushier and sometimes it's not about taste - just getting em' down!ALSO do not eat these foods:- No seeds, wheat, broccoli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts - Cut down on low fiber foods like potatoes and rice- Cut out - red meat, cow's milk, anything with artificial flavors (i.e., flavored chips), sulfites (wine), MSG (most take out)- Soy products (either will make your life great or hell) - remember gas and mucus is a sign of intolerance- Don't eat anything raw - not fruit or veg- Don't eat anything high fat - animal or not- No wheat bran - it's a disaster to digest- No fiber mixes available in the drugstore (particularly with chicory root - same story as bran)I've been following this diet and I can't believe the results. I've lost weight and the daily bloat and gas. I eliminate regularly (sometimes a couple times in a day!). This diet takes a couple of days to get into your system (maybe more if you went to BK or MickeyD's - total inflammation!) but it works. Remember, this isn't just a sufferer speaking to you - it's a year worth of $$$ spent on a dietician who specializes in IBS.


Well ####, this means I can't eat anything tasty


----------



## Guest

PLEASE TRY DIGESTIVE ENZYMES IT WORKED WONDERS FOR ME I WAS CONSTIPATED AND MISERABLE AND I FINALLY FEEL BETTER AVOID DAIRY AND WHEAT EACH ALOT OF VEGGIES AND TAKE THE ENZYMES PLEASE PLEASE IT WAS THE ONLY THING THAT MADE ME FEEL BETTER AND SPREAD THE WORD !! IT HELPED MY CONSTIPATION U CAN GET IT AT ANY VITAMIN SHOPPE. JUST TRY IT I PROMISE U U WONT REGRET IT !!


----------

